# μουσαφίρης



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

A while ago I came across the Turkish word _misafir_, which sounded very familiar to me from Greek, where I thought the word was μισαφίρης, but the dictionary only listed μουσαφίρης when I looked it up. At first I thought I just misremembered the Greek word but since then I've consistently heard a number of Greek speakers say μισαφιραίοι. I really couldn't find anything online, so I'm wondering if anyone can tell me whether μισαφίρης is a genuine alternative but too non-Standard to make the dictionary or is it a "mistake," that just happens to have the vowel found in Turkish.


----------



## ireney

Hey there 

I've never heard any other form of μουσαφίρης nor does my dictionaries give an alternative. However that does not mean that it is impossible for it (μισαφίρης or something of the kind) to exist in a dialect.

Edit: I googled "μισαφίρης" and nothing came up. However, when I googled "μισαφιραίοι" I got one result . Makrygiannis (Μακρυγιάννης) seems to be using that form instead of μουσαφιραίοι/μουσαφίρηδες.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks for looking it up. Good idea with the google search, and I found a few more after searching for accusatives and genitives, including at http://www.1732.syzefxis.gov.gr/pages.asp?pageID=91&langID=1



> Το ‘καλό φαγητό’ για τις ονομαστικές γιορτές, τις γιορτές, τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων, για τα γεύματα για τους μισαφιραίους (μουσαφίριδες)


which seems to suggest that this is not just a careless mistake and the writer realizes what they're writing. Although maybe the forms with ι exist only in the plural?


----------



## ireney

modus, as I said I have never heard the iota forms. It seems so though doesn't it?


----------



## Sicario

"μουσαφίρης" and "μισαφίρης" is the same.. Some words are slightly different along the greek population due to the differend dialects... In Macedonia in some areas you may hear people say "μισαφίρης"  instead of "Μουσαφίρης".. but it's means the same don't worry.. Note: It's a turkish word and not greek


----------



## modus.irrealis

Sicario,

I just saw your reply now, thanks. Would you happen to know if the word is also used in parts of Laconia?

And even if it has a Turkish origin, it's still a Greek word isn't it?


----------



## ireney

modus I'll ask dad about Laconia he will probably now. 
Yes it is a Greek word. Sicario was probably referring to its etymology


----------



## Sicario

Yes I was refering to it's etymology.. We use it all the time it's a very common word in greek..


----------

